# The Bonfire Herf...



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

28/Oct. A informal bonfire herf will be at my humble abode.We (the attending gorillas) would be honored by your presence at this event. Please post or PM with any questions or concerns. Sincerly Dave68


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> 28/Oct. A informal bonfire herf will be at my humble abode.We (the attending gorillas) would be honored by your presence at this event. Please post or PM with any questions or concerns. Sincerly Dave68


Sounds like it's going to be fun. I have detail that weekend dang


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Sweet...I think thats the weekend that i'll be home


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't make it but thanks for the invite Dave


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Its my birthday weekend (10/27) and I'm not sure what the wife has up her sleeve yet so if I do make it, it will probably be short notice or me just showing up on your doorsteep like a lost puppy looking for a home...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Going to the OSU game....I'd rather be Herfin' though...trust me!

One day Dave, I'll make a guest appearance!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jcruz1027 said:


> Its my birthday weekend (10/27) and I'm not sure what the wife has up her sleeve yet so if I do make it, it will probably be short notice or me just showing up on your doorsteep like a lost puppy looking for a home...


If you come Jerry it'll be a Birthday Bonfire Herf!!!!:w


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

Awhile back in one of my threads you mentioned this eventto me.What exactly is a bonfire herf and where?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

daveteal said:


> Awhile back in one of my threads you mentioned this eventto me.What exactly is a bonfire herf and where?


Where: Maryland
What: A outdoor herf around a bonfire,dancing and jumping around naked.Some like howling at the moon(not you Ryan)too.
Cigar smoking,eating and drinking are a must.
Send me a PM if you want to come


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I lived closer.

Are you going to have a raffle for trash . :r 

Sorry Dave. Just had to. This will probably be a start of a great herf.

Good luck and you guys have a ton of fun.

Will we be burning trash in the bondfire ?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Where: Maryland
> What: A outdoor herf around a bonfire,dancing and *jumping around naked*.Some like howling at the moon(not you Ryan)too.
> Cigar smoking,eating and drinking are a must.
> Send me a PM if you want to come


Not this time for me. It's too cold - I'm wearing a speedo - :r :r :r

Ron


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

i likew the naked part,this way i wont have to pack much.:al


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Anymore gorillas interested?


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

you know what Im a little interested could you give me some more info:r :r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> you know what Im a little interested could you give me some more info:r :r


HaHa...I laughed at that.....actually no i didn't. j/k


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Still looking forward to it! Hope that is _some_ fire! brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

itstim said:


> Still looking forward to it! Hope that is _some_ fire! brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Can't wait Tim! Zach will be the bonfire bitch for the evening...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Can't wait Tim! Zach will be the bonfire bitch for the evening...


yes....yes ohh wait see signature


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Can't wait Tim! Zach will be the bonfire bitch for the evening...


:r :r Bonfire Bitch....Thats Zach's new nickname!!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Can't wait Tim! *Zach will be the bonfire bitch *for the evening...


:r

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Can't wait Tim! Zach will be the bonfire bitch for the evening...


:r , Zack, charge him a cigar or two!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

thats a VERY GOOD idea !!:r


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Uh oh...I am looking at the weather forecast...it is supposed to be windy around here tomorrow? Has someone notified Smokey the Bear?:r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

smokey the bear couldnt have helped us tonight:r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> smokey the bear couldnt have helped us tonight:r


:r thats for sure


----------

